# Waterside by Spinnaker HHI



## Free2Roam (Apr 22, 2011)

I just picked up a 1bdrm, EOY, week #22 on ebay for $1.   

And......the seller paid $500 of the $750 that Spinnaker (or Southwind) requires for future maintenance fees on transfers... which means my maintenance fees won't be due until 2015!!  I'm so excited and I just can't hide it!!!  :whoopie:  

Thanks to all the Waterside loving TUGgers for not bidding on this one!!!


----------



## littlestar (Apr 22, 2011)

Waterside is a gem.  We loved our stay there back in March.  It's so clean and well taken care of. I liked the location really well, too.  Congrats!


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 24, 2011)

Good move......Congrats!  We own there too and love it.  Wishing you many happy vacations to Hilton Head Island and Waterside.


----------



## BarCol (Apr 26, 2011)

Fantastic buy! - we will be there enjoying our EOY in 2 more weeks!!!


----------



## Dean (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats.  I saw that Spinnaker recently expanded and strengthened their II affiliation, are they leaving RCI or just using both?  If both, I assume II will be the major option going forward for new buyers.


----------



## BarCol (May 1, 2011)

FWIW I think they are going to be using both RCI and II - but for us, based on the extremely low trading power value assigned to our week 26 in the RCI system, we will be depositing that week with II from now on...


----------



## vckempson (May 1, 2011)

BarCol said:


> FWIW I think they are going to be using both RCI and II - but for us, based on the extremely low trading power value assigned to our week 26 in the RCI system, we will be depositing that week with II from now on...



Did you get free golfing with it?  I've seen many that include the golf, and that makes it very attractice.

BTW, why do you say it has low trading power?  Doesn't it get in the 32 TPU's?  That's pretty darn good to me.  I know in Myrle Beach you can get over 50 TPU's for a 4th of July week, but it's also a red hot family destination.


----------



## Dean (May 1, 2011)

BarCol said:


> FWIW I think they are going to be using both RCI and II - but for us, based on the extremely low trading power value assigned to our week 26 in the RCI system, we will be depositing that week with II from now on...


I was surprised to see a max of 33 for a summer week there (I think 34 at Monarch) where the same week at comparable resorts in MB is in the 40's & 50's.  I assume new owners will be directed toward II now.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 1, 2011)

Thanks folks! I've never been a fan of RCI even before the recent chgs.  I plan on using my week..which is why I wanted EOY. But thanks for the info because stuff happens and I may need to deposit one day.

Yes...i'm told that I get free golfing for 4


----------



## BarCol (May 1, 2011)

yes Cullen, it includes golf and yes it gets 32 points, which as far as I'm concerned is not very good for a (sometimes) 4th of July week (see the points value for the MB weeks and I would have thought an HH week in summer would get as well)...our Aquamarine Villas week will get a points value of 52 assuming I can get a reservation between July 4 and August 16 in any given year and deposit 2 years out....so as I said - it's II for us from now on.


----------



## elaine (May 2, 2011)

I agree, Waterside gets the short end of the stick in TPUs. RCI seems to "average" the points of all HHI "GC" resorts. We stayed in several other "GC" town-house style older resorts prior to buying at Waterside.  We thought Waterside was far superior in terms of the units, pool area, and location to the beach. The other HHI places also get 32 points--and my (not nearly as nice) NC August beach week also gets 32 points. I also wonder if the 1-4 rule keeps demand artificially low. 
FWIW, I have stayed in one of those MB places that gets 50 TPU--they usually have availability thru Feb for summer weeks (when all other places are gone), and we would not go back again. 
And, in II, even having a top trader does not get you what you want, as many of the good timeshares have preferences that lock you out--Marriott, Starwood, etc. And then all the good stuff is gone. Elaine


----------



## Tfish (May 7, 2011)

Love our Waterside at Spinnaker - Free golf for 4 is also great.


Fish


----------



## vckempson (May 10, 2011)

BarCol said:


> yes Cullen, it includes golf and yes it gets 32 points, which as far as I'm concerned is not very good for a (sometimes) 4th of July week (see the points value for the MB weeks and I would have thought an HH week in summer would get as well)...our Aquamarine Villas week will get a points value of 52 assuming I can get a reservation between July 4 and August 16 in any given year and deposit 2 years out....so as I said - it's II for us from now on.



Do you golf?  Wow, for us, having golf included would make it an absolute steal.  I've seen many of them that include golf, but I'm not sure if they all include golf.  Do you know if it's with all of them?


----------



## elaine (May 10, 2011)

supposedly, the golf package only trasnfers for free with the 1st resale after the devloper sale. After that, it is supposed to be $1000 for th egolf package to transfer. I do not know if they enforce the $1000, or if they even look at which # resale it is.
The golf is not so "Free" anymore. Last summer, I think the "Free" golf had a cart fee of $37--it creeps up a few dollars each year. Not terrible, but not free. you can play at Port Royal and also Shipyard, if they have availability. you can only call 24 hours in advance for tee times and you have to play after noon in the Spring and 10AM in the summer. In the summer, they let DH play at 7:30 everyday. Don't know if they enforce Spring tee times or not.


----------



## janej (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an owner's email list or forum for the Waterside?

I have a floating red week.  I am interested in direct exchange with other owners so that I can bring extended families with me one year.


----------



## elaine (May 12, 2011)

Janej--I sent you a pm. Elaine


----------

